# Ok, Japan, Explain Yourself



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 16, 2010)

[yt]wdqmqvUZjWo[/yt]

Nice train!


----------



## Ken Morgan (Apr 16, 2010)

ummmm....huh? WTF?


----------



## KELLYG (Apr 16, 2010)

Silliest thing that I saw in a while.  The cool thing was that I was listening to Blues music and the sound from the video both together was kinda cool>


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 16, 2010)

ummm.... aaaa.... ok..... well.... 

Damn straight... they need to explain themselves


----------



## seasoned (Apr 16, 2010)

I think I can explain it........... Wait, i'll have to watch it again.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 16, 2010)

Nice Train!

Ok, I am confused. The same outfit used through out.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 17, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> ummmm....huh? WTF?



You took the *words* right out of my mouth! LMAO!!!


----------



## CoryKS (Apr 17, 2010)




----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 17, 2010)

CoryKS said:


>


 
Yay for Funky Forest!!!


----------

